# cadrage photos "avant/apres"



## chnoub (6 Décembre 2013)

bonjour,

j'ai besoin pour mon boulot de prendre des photos, a plusieurs semaines d'intervalles, de la meme chose, avec le meme angle de vue; existe t il une appli capable de m'aider a cadrer une photo en affichant en transparence une autre photo choisie, sans bien entendu que cette première photo en transparence ne soit visible sur le cliché?
c'est en fait pour faire des photos "avant/apres" de travaux avec des fondus...

merci pour vos tuyaux!


----------



## flotow (7 Décembre 2013)

une application de time shift ?


----------



## chnoub (9 Décembre 2013)

mmm.. je crois pas, ou alors j ai pas compris le timeshift;

je veux par exemple prendre en photo ta cuisine avant les travaux, puis revenir après les travaux et pouvoir avoir en transparence la première photo pour cadrer au mieux la seconde, évidement sans qu'elle apparaisse en transparence sur la seconde!
ensuite je peux facilement faire un fondu sur keynote ou autre


----------



## Gwen (9 Décembre 2013)

Oui, ça existe, oui, j'ai testé cette application, elle est géniale. Malheureusement, je l'ai effacée suite à une réinitialisation de mon téléphone. Depuis, impossible de remettre un nom dessus 

Mais ça existe bel et bien


----------



## chnoub (9 Décembre 2013)

hum..
normalement tu dois pouvoir trouver toutes les appris déjà achetées et pas sur ton iphone 

app store : mises a jour : achats : absents de cet iphone 



je suis impatient lol


----------



## Gwen (9 Décembre 2013)

Le souci, c'est que j'ai téléchargé des milliers d'applications ou pas loin. J'ai déjà cherché dans la centaine qui ne sont  que dans la partie photo et j'ai abandonné faute de temps malheureusement. Je vais quand même rejeter un coup d'oeil au cas ou


----------



## chnoub (9 Décembre 2013)

pas de soucis, te prends pas la tete hein!


----------



## Gwen (9 Décembre 2013)

Trouvé. 

Ça se nomme Photo Remake

https://itunes.apple.com/fr/app/photoremake-avant-apres/id517329461?mt=8


----------



## chnoub (9 Décembre 2013)

génial merci beaucoup d avoir pris le temps de chercher !


----------



## Gwen (9 Décembre 2013)

En fait, je suis tombé dessus quasiment immédiatement, je ne comprends pas pourquoi ça avait été aussi fastidieux pour rien la dernière fois.

OUF, j'ai du coup pu la remettre dans mon iPhone également. Merci a toi de m'avoir fait chercher


----------



## chnoub (9 Décembre 2013)

merde... ca plante a chaque fois que je prends la seconde photo.....


----------



## Gwen (9 Décembre 2013)

pareil, ça plante tout le temps. Je suis sous iOS 7. peut être est ce l'explication.

En tout cas, c'est inutilisable en l'état


----------



## chnoub (9 Décembre 2013)

4,50 euros pour rien ça craint; t y es pour rien, aucun reproche caché.. j attends des nouvelles de l éditeur, j ai mis un commentaire... mais je  sais pas comment les contacter j ai pas trouvé sur leur site...


----------



## Gwen (9 Décembre 2013)

Demande un remboursement à Apple.

je ne me rappelais même pas que c'était payant 

Franchement, ça craint.


----------



## chnoub (13 Décembre 2013)

ils cherchent une solution, je vais attendre un peu


----------



## Gwen (13 Décembre 2013)

Cool. Vivement que ça remarche. Ce n'est clairement pas une bonne pub


----------



## r e m y (13 Décembre 2013)

gwen a dit:


> En fait, je suis tombé dessus quasiment immédiatement, je ne comprends pas pourquoi ça avait été aussi fastidieux pour rien la dernière fois.....


 
Une bonne gestion des cookies par Apple sans doute... tu parles d'un sujet sur MacG et hop, dès que tu vas sur l'appStore, les applis en rapport te sont présentées en priorité!


----------



## Jojo41 (5 Avril 2021)

Bonjour,
Je cherche ce genre d'application également, je suis Android et ne trouve pas l'application "photo remake" connaissez vous ce genre d'application sous Android ?


----------

